# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: From poisonous hoppers to screaming frogs

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Sep. 4th, 2008: From poisonous hoppers to screaming frogs*

Trekking through the dense forestation of the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center is like stepping back in time.

More than 50 species of amphibians of just about every variety of shape, size and colour that you can imagine thrive within the 112 acres (45 hectares) of pristine rainforest. 

*Continued:*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7597701.stm

----------

